# Uber Eats Car Insurance in New York City



## CuriousUberDriver (Mar 31, 2021)

Hello,

I apologize if this post is at all redundant. I'm looking to purchase appropriate and affordable car insurance to drive for UberEats in New York City. Posts I've reviewed on this forum as well as posts I've read on websites I've encountered after a cursory google search have varying advice.

Do I _need _commercial auto insurance to drive for UberEats, or is this only a recommendation? Also, what is the minimum coverage I need to drive for UberEats in New York City?

Thanks.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

CuriousUberDriver said:


> Hello,
> 
> I apologize if this post is at all redundant. I'm looking to purchase appropriate and affordable car insurance to drive for UberEats in New York City. Posts I've reviewed on this forum as well as posts I've read on websites I've encountered after a cursory google search have varying advice.
> 
> ...


I would call an insurance agent or two in the area and ask them.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

There are no TLC requirements (I.e. commercial insurance) for food delivery in NYC. Very few insurance companies offer a RS endorsement in NY. Best bet is to call Allstate. They offer RS endorsement but make sure you ask them if it covers food delivery. Good luck getting that in NYC. Many doing food delivery in NYC who aren’t on a bike or scooter have a beater and fly naked.


----------

